# quality over quantity



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Fish blackwater this morning hard and only had 3 bites but they were 3 quality fish 26" red 20" trout and my new PB 28" FAT gator


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet look'in fattys there. Thanks for the report and the pics!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a couple nice fish. Relieve some cabin fever?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> That's a couple nice fish. Relieve some cabin fever?


For sure I've not been able to fish much at all lately almost thought I forgot how so I really needed this redemption


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

man, those are some nice fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

That's some great fish there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Top water ?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

No.red ate a D.O.A and both trout on a mirrodine


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice speck!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet catch no doubt.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, hawg of a speck right there! Nice fish man.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a hoss of a speck man...Congrats !!!


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Dang good fish man. Going tomorrow if you want to join.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

T.Hearn said:


> Dang good fish man. Going tomorrow if you want to join.


Would love to but gotta work 6-6 may try to hit 3mb one night this week if we get a weather window


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Nice sized fish too.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats a helluva fish Chris, I'm jealous. Good goin'.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

really nice fish !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

You know how to make a guy feel bad. NICE FISH.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a monster Chris! Good work. I'm jealous...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations on a stud trout.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice fish!!! I broke the yaks out and me and Logan went down to Karick Lake....Did not catch a thing!!! It was a purty day though!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Very nice fish!!! I broke the yaks out and me and Logan went down to Karick Lake....Did not catch a thing!!! It was a purty day though!!!


I didn't get to fish but it was a beautiful day for sure.


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice work. What depth are you fishing?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

davidcobia said:


> Nice work. What depth are you fishing?


Caught both trout on a mud flat in about 2-3' of water


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Edited post. Posted on wrong thread.


----------

